# sketchup 8 solids - How do you convert old plan groups



## mpooley (26 Feb 2011)

Hi
I am starting a greenhouse for my wife soon.
I drew a rough plan last year using sketchup 7 and i want to convert it to use the new solids in sketchup 8 pro.

I know I can redraw each component and they become solids but i was wondering if there is an easier way?

thanks

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Feb 2011)

Mike, there should be no converting required. Whether you draw components in an earlier version or in V8, the common things that keep them from displaying as "Solid" are missing faces or excess lines. You need to go through the components and find those issues. If you want to e-mail the SKP file to me, I can show you where the problems are. There is a plugin that can help you identify problem areas but you'll still have to fix them.

Off the top of my head, I can think of an example of a component you _might_ have made that would be a problem. If you drew a frame and used a single face to represent the glass in the frame, SketchUp won't call that a solid. That's not really sloppiness but that single face doesn't accurately represent the glass, either.

The thing about the Solid Tools is that they don't tolerate sloppiness in components. I like that because I always stress making clean models when drawing. It's more efficient and they are easier to work with. Now, even with the free version of SketchUp, it's easy to tell that your components are well made.


----------



## mpooley (26 Feb 2011)

Ah thanks
The only reason i asked is that my old groups and components although they are OK and have no problems, dont seem to be treated as a solid.
EG they dont show a cubic capacity in the entity info.

I read in the help file that that was the way you could tell.

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Feb 2011)

The way you tell if the component is considered Solid is by looking at the title line in the Entity Info box. If it shows the words "Solid Component" (or "Solid Group") you should be fine. If it only says "Component" or "Group", you've got problems.


----------



## mpooley (1 Mar 2011)

Thanks for both replies. I think I am starting to see the problems that cause a model not to be a solid.

Can you do this for me and tell me why it happens though:

draw a rectangle , use the offset tool to give it a border, pull up the the border and then pull up the centre but a bit less so you have a central rectangular depression. make it a group.
this is not a solid?
Do the same thing but pull up a cube before you draw the offset then push centre down.
This is a solid?????

what is the difference? it makes it hard to know how to go about making a simple window frame.

thanks 

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Mar 2011)

In your first example, the center has no thickness and no volume. Pulling the center up with Push/Pull effectively just moves that face. In your second example, the center has thickness and thus volume. In order for SketchUp to call it a "solid", it must have volume. Look at a cross section of the two side by side.


----------



## mpooley (1 Mar 2011)

Dave R":36o3c74a said:


> In your first example, the center has no thickness and no volume. Pulling the center up with Push/Pull effectively just moves that face. In your second example, the center has thickness and thus volume. In order for SketchUp to call it a "solid", it must have volume. Look at a cross section of the two side by side.



I follow that but when i pull up the outer frame it creates a solid why does it not do the same when i then pull up the centre ?
the logic escapes me there! 

I did not use the move tool I used the pull up tool?


mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Mar 2011)

Correct. I didn't use the Move tool, either. In the case on the left, you have no thickness to push into like you do on the right. Try pushing everything down instead of pulling up. You're pushing a hole into a face but there's no volume to push into like there is on the right.

Try this: Draw the rectangle and do the offset. Now pull the center up with Push/Pull. Orbit to look at it from below. Notice you have a hole. This is entirely logical. It's exactly the same as shown on the right but without the sides or back.


----------



## mpooley (1 Mar 2011)

Dave R":1y9v4j7l said:


> Correct. I didn't use the Move tool, either. In the case on the left, you have no thickness to push into like you do on the right. Try pushing everything down instead of pulling up. You're pushing a hole into a face but there's no volume to push into like there is on the right.
> 
> Try this: Draw the rectangle and do the offset. Now pull the center up with Push/Pull. Orbit to look at it from below. Notice you have a hole. This is entirely logical. It's exactly the same as shown on the right but without the sides or back.



Dave
I'm sure you are right that it is entirely Logical but obviously i am missing something basic in the logic of sketchup because i can't see it !  

I did what you said and of course you were right but why, i dont understand.
I drew a face and an offset , effectively splitting the face into two faces ?
why should they then act differrently?

sorry to be a pain but i get the feeling that if I can understand this then some of my problems with sketchup will clear up.

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Mar 2011)

Draw a box and then do the offset on the top. Push the center in a bit. Now delete the sides and bottom of the box. The result is exactly the same as if you just drew the top face, offset and push in. Remember, we're not working with solids. These are hollow structures.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Mar 2011)

Maybe we should spend a little time together and I can demonstrate a few things that should help clear it up.


----------



## mpooley (1 Mar 2011)

Dave R":29oawa29 said:


> Draw a box and then do the offset on the top. Push the center in a bit. Now delete the sides and bottom of the box. The result is exactly the same as if you just drew the top face, offset and push in. Remember, we're not working with solids. These are hollow structures.



Yes did that but sorry still cant see the logic :shock: 

I still dont see why you pull up the outer face and you get a solid but you pull up the centre and you dont?

(homer)


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Mar 2011)

It's because you have an outside perimeter on the one. You don't have it on the other.


----------



## mpooley (1 Mar 2011)

Dave R":2xt908dd said:


> It's because you have an outside perimeter on the one. You don't have it on the other.




Ok Dave I see that...................................sort of LOL (homer)


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Mar 2011)

Here's another example. What would you have happen in a case like this?





If Push/Pull did what you were suggesting should happen in your example, There'd be no way to make a recess to represent a door or a window.


----------



## mpooley (3 Mar 2011)

Hi David
I can see what you mean.

I'll get my head around it one day 

thanks

Mike


----------

